# Honda gxv140 crankshaft seal



## tgalen (Aug 23, 2011)

Can I remove the lower crankshaft seal by prying it out with a screwdriver?


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

Welcome to Hobbytalk...

I do not know your machine...

most seals can be removed by drilling a small hole in the seal but just do not go very deep...and screw in a sheet metal screw a couple of turns and pull the screw with plyers and the seal should come out without putting marks on the shaft or the block


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

tgalen said:


> Can I remove the lower crankshaft seal by prying it out with a screwdriver?


Yes you can, just use caution when prying the old one out.


----------

